# Fun activities



## FoundLove (Aug 23, 2009)

I am interested in hearing other couple's creative/fun activities that I could try out.

My husband and I read, watch TV, cook, laugh, exercise together but I am in the mood for something different.

I get bored with the same activities 

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

FoundLove said:


> I am interested in hearing other couple's creative/fun activities that I could try out.
> 
> My husband and I read, watch TV, cook, laugh, exercise together but I am in the mood for something different.
> 
> ...


Go shooting together.  Great stress reliever.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Comedy club
board/card games
darts (we just set up a dart board in the back yard)
weekend day trips
walk around at art/wine festivals

man, now that I think about it, we don't do a lot of different activities together. Hmmm.... will be interested to see other people's lists.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

If we did tickle fights someone would get hurt.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Dancing lessons
Weekend at a bed and breakfast
Dinner Theater
Throw a party


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> Dancing lessons
> Weekend at a bed and breakfast
> Dinner Theater
> Throw a party


Yes, forgot that. We like to have friends over for dinner now and then. Got a few families coming over in 2 weeks for a bbq.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> He usually ends up with just a few minor bruises.


I can imagine. I always go for her feet, can be very dangerous if it were prolonged.


Church could be one.


----------



## SFladybug (May 25, 2009)

Write a love note with a "treasure map" or clues through a new city that he has to follow and which lead him to someplace new i.e. and hot tub with you waiting.

Plan a picnic at a local park at sunset and bring a "boombox" so you can dance in the moonlight.

Make breakfast in bed for dinner.

Go lingerie shopping together (small shops don't seem to care if he joins you in the changing room - for approval only)

I have found that part of the fun is in planning things ahead of time that You know you will enjoy and if he enjoys it with you, all the better. The other part of having more fun is to just look back and think of what you did that day that was fun (to get your mind running to other similar ideas for a rainy day).

Good luck to you both. I am looking forward to seeing other people's ideas as well.


----------



## FoundLove (Aug 23, 2009)

Comedy club, fishing, and board games sound fun. We also should throw a party..hmm...thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Woody (Aug 17, 2009)

There is a card game my wife and I play called Phase 10. It is fun and can take a few hours to play. Also, we will play trivial pursuit. Even though we both can't answer some of the questions we still have fun coming up with something stupid to the questions.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

fishing, hiking, boating... the outdoors... esp at places on the water... with great views.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

I second Dance Lessons
Or any class really...learn a new language together?

scuba?
sailing?

 sky diving?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

In certain city and towns they have groups called URBAN EXPLORERS. It sounds like fun as they explore all the cities not to well known places and the legends of that area. 
You can look it up on the web and see if anything like that is near you.


----------



## tattoomommy (Aug 14, 2009)

my H is in a band so weot of shows and hang out with everyone afterwards. we pick a show to watch seasons of and have that every night we're together. it's hard to find those though if you have different tastes...we were lucky to find this one! church every week is good. going for walks with the baby and the dog. we'll go help with our friends horses and ride/train them. we have a lot of cookouts. poker night once a week.


----------

